# Bluetooth LocalDevice.isPowerOn() meldet false



## Guest (9. Jan 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

ich möchte etwas mit Java und Bluetooth spielen und scheitere schon am Anfang .
Ich habe das JDK, J2ME installiert. Doch der Aufruf von LocalDevice.isPowerOn() meldet false obwohl der Bluetooth adapder eingeschaltet ist. Als Bluetooth Stack nutze ich den Windows Standard Stack.
Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann? Muss ich evtl der VM den Bluetooth Adapter bekannt machen?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

Nico


----------



## hipp0 (11. Jan 2009)

Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen. Aber ich hätte eine Frage an dich. Bisher konnte ich Bluetooth im Zusammenhang mit Java nur mit dem j2ME finden. 

Ich möchte allerdings kein Programm für mein Handy schreiben, sondern ein Programm für meinem Laptop, der Bluetooth nutzen soll. Wie kann ich Bluetooth mit Java SE nutzen? 

Hatte mit Google noch was zu Benhui gefunden, doch leider ist die Webseite down.


----------



## Gast (12. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

so inzwischen habe ich herusgefunden das für Bluetooth und Java noch eine BluetoothStack Implementierung benötigt wird. Diese Implementierung ist die Verbindung zwischen BT und Java und aus dem Grunde Systemspezifisch. Im Netz gibt es mehrere Implementierungen für Windows und Linux. Doch leider konnte ich bisher noch keine freie Version für Windows finden, zumindes keine die vollständig implementiert ist. 

Genau wie hipp0 möchte ich kein Programm für ein Handy schreiben sondern eine Art Server der über Bluetooth herreinkommene Verbindung annimt und entsprechend weiterleitet. Ich möchte den Anwendungsfall abdecken, das ich Handy und Rechner über Bluetooth syron halte. Dazu hab ich ein Syncroniserungsserver zu laufen.

Über das Wirreless SDK von Java kann Bluetooth auch mit Java SE genzutzt werden, wobei ein Systemspezifischer Bluetooth Stack benötigt wird.

Zum Eigentlichen Themen inhalt ist nur noch zu sagen das isPowerOn auf grund des fehlenden Bluetooth stack  Folse zürckmeldet. 

Gruss Nico


----------

